# September 2020 Photo of the Month Winner!



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 8, 2020)

Well folks, we have a decisive and well-deserved win from our member @SoulfulRecover with their totally awesome photo titled " Did a little shooting this weekend "! Please join me in giving congratulations and saying thanks to @SoulfulRecover for sharing this thought-evoking image with us. This photo was nominated by @terri. Thank you for your part!
 Coming in just behind the winner was @Joel Bolden with the beauty titled " Windpower ( Updated Version ) " that was nominated by @limr. Thank you to both of them for their contributions to the contest!
 3rd place went to @Space Face for the great " Power ( color edit ) " and that one happened to be nominated by myself. Thank you to Space Face for what I think is an incredible photo!
 Please thank these members for their submissions and the nominations. Without them, we can have no contest. Let's see some competition to have _your _names here after next month's contest!
 *Hopefully you read the rules and noticed the announcement that both the winner _and _the nominating member of the winning photo ( 1st place ) will be getting the brand new POTM decal in their choice of colors. This is the first time for this, so hopefully the receiving members will post pics of their displayed decals!


----------



## Space Face (Oct 8, 2020)

Thank you very much indeed.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Oct 8, 2020)

Thank you all so much! I truly appreciate the nomination and the votes


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 8, 2020)

Some tough choice this month. Congratulations to all the winners!!!!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 10, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## enezdez (Oct 14, 2020)

Congratulations to all the winners!!!


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Oct 14, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Well folks, we have a decisive and well-deserved win from our member @SoulfulRecover with their totally awesome photo titled " Did a little shooting this weekend "! Please join me in giving congratulations and saying thanks to @SoulfulRecover for sharing this thought-evoking image with us. This photo was nominated by @terri. Thank you for your part!
> Coming in just behind the winner was @Joel Bolden with the beauty titled " Windpower ( Updated Version ) " that was nominated by @limr. Thank you to both of them for their contributions to the contest!
> 3rd place went to @Space Face for the great " Power ( color edit ) " and that one happened to be nominated by myself. Thank you to Space Face for what I think is an incredible photo!
> Please thank these members for their submissions and the nominations. Without them, we can have no contest. Let's see some competition to have _your _names here after next month's contest!
> *Hopefully you read the rules and noticed the announcement that both the winner _and _the nominating member of the winning photo ( 1st place ) will be getting the brand new POTM decal in their choice of colors. This is the first time for this, so hopefully the receiving members will post pics of their displayed decals!



Congratulations, one and all!


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Oct 19, 2020)

Thanks again everyone! I got my decal on my Jeep finally and it looks great!


----------



## terri (Oct 19, 2020)

Looks terrific!   Congrats again on the win!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 19, 2020)

Congrats again from me also! Thank you for posting pictures of your decal. It does look pretty darned good!


----------

